# Programming Glitch style drums in REAPER with Superior Drummer 2



## depths of europa (Jun 10, 2012)

Does anybody know if this is possible? If so, how?

Do I bypass SD2 and use a separate plug-in in REAPER?

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Winspear (Jun 10, 2012)

I don't understand your second sentence at all - unless you mean using a different drum machine? Then yes an electric/dance sounding kit may suit your needs more.

But do a search around here there are quite a lot of threads on different techniques. There are no set rules with glitchy stuff.

You could indeed program normal beats with Superior and then chop up the audio and process it.


----------



## depths of europa (Jun 10, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> I don't understand your second sentence at all - unless you mean using a different drum machine? Then yes an electric/dance sounding kit may suit your needs more.
> 
> But do a search around here there are quite a lot of threads on different techniques. There are no set rules with glitchy stuff.
> 
> You could indeed program normal beats with Superior and then chop up the audio and process it.



Sorry, I'm new to this whole plug-in/Vsti stuff. 



I saw a YouTube video with a guy making glitch style drum parts inside cubase, using a plug-in called Glitch or something like that. It had various sounds of that style that you could tweak and insert into your song.


----------



## depths of europa (Jun 10, 2012)

I figured it out, the plugin I saw being used is called 'Dblue Glitch'


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jun 10, 2012)

Your best bet is to use samples, not a VST. Superior drummer is not made for electronic music.

http://www.freesound.org
^^ go here and get some kick, hat, and snare samples you like. I sample mine myself from the likes of Deadmau5, Pendulum, ect.


----------



## Amanita (Jun 10, 2012)

yeah, and NS10s were never meant to be used in studios, and TB303 was meant to be a poor man's bass player substitute 
i don't see why you should not be able to get decent breaks with SD2. maybe with some layering with TR808/909 style kick, probably with a different mixing approach than rock.
Jojo Mayer of Nerve is an excellent example of doing live drumming in a d'n'b style.
dblue's Glitch is an effect plugin and should be applied on a drum bus. it is also semi-random in operation, so most efficient approach would be to render/record some of it's output and then edit it to taste. other free plugins similar in style would be suppatrigga and Livecut, both from smartelectronix. there is also a lot of commercial auto-glitch effects.
effects of stutter and reverse can be easily done in Reaper by hand, by rendering a drum track, splicing it and then editing selected splices.


----------



## depths of europa (Jun 10, 2012)

Amanita said:


> yeah, and NS10s were never meant to be used in studios, and TB303 was meant to be a poor man's bass player substitute
> i don't see why you should not be able to get decent breaks with SD2. maybe with some layering with TR808/909 style kick, probably with a different mixing approach than rock.
> Jojo Mayer of Nerve is an excellent example of doing live drumming in a d'n'b style.
> dblue's Glitch is an effect plugin and should be applied on a drum bus. it is also semi-random in operation, so most efficient approach would be to render/record some of it's output and then edit it to taste. other free plugins similar in style would be suppatrigga and Livecut, both from smartelectronix. there is also a lot of commercial auto-glitch effects.
> effects of stutter and reverse can be easily done in Reaper by hand, by rendering a drum track, splicing it and then editing selected splices.



Thanks man. Have you heard of Native Instruments Battery 3 drum samples kit? It has some good glitch sounds in it that would be a good starting point. I'm looking for a free version.


----------

